# Pen Stands and Bottle Stoppers



## rhossack (Apr 9, 2013)

When a friend who turns pens and I were looking for a pen funnel larger than 7mm and we hit a road block her husband asked what did we want. He grabbed a piece of welding rod and proceeded to bend it around and said something like this?

Give me a couple of days. He has a couple of CNC machines and produced these pen funnels and unobtrusive pen stands out of 304 Stainless.







He turned the "Pen" shaped base and cut it in two. Another Long Click Pen wearing sap wood from a HRB and one of my "Stretch Atlas" using a Uni-Ball 207 Gel refill with really punky Spalted Chocolate Mango". 






He turns large stuff but enjoys making Bottle Stoppers for relaxation.

He did not like the current Bottle Stopper kits he had tried so his CNC went to work again and he made these 1/2" x 3/8" again out of 304 SS. 

You can use one of his "mills" which drills the hole to the correct depth and faces of the wood. Or use a "V" drill for the shank and glue in with epoxy.

A piece of RRM in the background I rescued from his firebox.






He also made the "Bottle Stopper Mill" that is a larger version of a pen mill 






BEB on the left, RRM in the middle and RRM on the right before finish is applied.






*RRM = Really Rotten Myrtle*. He had cut up a large stump and this was inside and ended up heating his shop with a lot of it. I rescued a 4" x 4" x 8" piece that will make a few fly rod grips. 

Anyone interested in any bottle stoppers or pen stands can contact me. The Pen Stands are SS 304 and are $5 and the Bottle Stopper kits with the stopper and the Silicone Sleeve is $2.50.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can ye friend make me some!!! Beautiful pen btw


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 9, 2013)

rhossack said:


> When a friend who turns pens and I were looking for a pen funnel larger than 7mm and we hit a road block her husband asked what did we want. He grabbed a piece of welding rod and proceeded to bend it around and said something like this?
> 
> Give me a couple of days. He has a couple of CNC machines and produced these pen funnels and unobtrusive pen stands out of 304 Stainless.
> 
> ...



$5 for each individual wire or for a set?


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2013)

Now, that's the kind of friend everyone needs.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 11, 2013)

Pen stands are really cool, but pricey. I like them and will have to think about it a bit. Probably need ten, but just not sure I want to spend the money on a part of my turning that does not have much of a return on investment. Right now, my sales hardly justify buying more parts, I wish turning pen wasn't so much fun.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Pen stands are really cool, but pricey. I like them and will have to think about it a bit. Probably need ten, but just not sure I want to spend the money on a part of my turning that does not have much of a return on investment. Right now, my sales hardly justify buying more parts, I wish turning pen wasn't so much fun.



Raise your prices, and presentation is everything, I had my bullet pens at $59 and sold 1 a month, put them in those ammo crates and raised the price to $79 and sold a dozen in 6 weeks.

And great job on the holders, like it much better than the acrylic ones.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 12, 2013)

alexdom_89 said:


> Can ye friend make me some!!! Beautiful pen btw


Thanks and sure he can ... are you looking at the Bottle Stoppers or the Pen Stands?


----------



## rhossack (Apr 12, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Pen stands are really cool, but pricey.


I paid $3.50 for a plastic one and the costs are for the CNC machine and the SS 304 material. He's just trying to cover expenses and he had to take a machine offline for his regular manufacturing. I make zero on this. He doesn't do paypal so I simply volunteered.


> I like them and will have to think about it a bit. Probably need ten, but just not sure I want to spend the money on a part of my turning that does not have much of a return on investment. Right now, my sales hardly justify buying more parts, I wish turning pen wasn't so much fun.


No problem ... let me know if I can be of help.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 12, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Raise your prices, and presentation is everything, I had my bullet pens at $59 and sold 1 a month, put them in those ammo crates and raised the price to $79 and sold a dozen in 6 weeks.


I understand you logic ... but these are not my prices ... this is what he said he wanted. He has a big heart ...

You should see the Articulating Arm he makes. One of our wood turners has Parkinson and it was hard for him to hold tools. He designed a system for him and out of that has grown different versions ... A large and a small and I think they are $250








> And great job on the holders, like it much better than the acrylic ones.


Thx


----------



## rhossack (Apr 12, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> $5 for each individual wire or for a set?


Sorry I wasn't more clear. The $5 is for one 304SS Pen Holder


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 13, 2013)

i sent you a PM regarding 10 of the stoppers and a stopper mill.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 14, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> i sent you a PM regarding 10 of the stoppers and a stopper mill.


PM sent


----------

